
A special app for “Tu Bishvat” - gillyb
http://treenderapp.com
======
gillyb
This is just a fun project I did with a friend of mine. It's a "dating" app to
find your soul mate tree :) (No money, no ads, no affiliate links, no data
collecting, just pure fun!)

